# Best Senior Project Ever



## Machupicchu (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey, 

So this is some photoshop work i did on a picture of my girlfriend for my senior project a couple of years ago. I put the finished product and some progress shots in chrono order. 

Tell me what you think.

Levels/Bitmaping






Line art(took me days!)





Line/Bitmap blend





Color





Finished


----------



## jdag (Nov 28, 2009)

That is very very cool!  I would love to know how to do that!


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 28, 2009)

Interesting fusion of photo with drawing.  I like some of the shading in the final product, especially in the hair.  To me though, some of it ends up looking like facial hair or bags under the eyes.  Either way, fun project.


----------



## Machupicchu (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanx
Ill try and find the tutorial.


----------



## Machupicchu (Nov 28, 2009)

This one
Turn Photos of People into Line Art - Online Tutorial at Melissa Clifton page 1
And this one
Pop Art Inspired by Lichtenstein - Online Tutorial at Melissa Clifton page 1

Pretty cool stuff on this site.


----------



## Machupicchu (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha, ya, i was goin for the half-tone comic book look.


----------



## Machupicchu (Nov 28, 2009)

btw i replied to your 50D question, larissaphotography


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet - thanks.  I'll check that thread again.


----------



## jdag (Nov 29, 2009)

Machupicchu said:


> This one
> Turn Photos of People into Line Art - Online Tutorial at Melissa Clifton page 1
> And this one
> Pop Art Inspired by Lichtenstein - Online Tutorial at Melissa Clifton page 1
> ...



Thanks for the link!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice work, and thanks for the links to the tutorials. Really good stuff.


----------



## Machupicchu (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Machupicchu (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## fleetfoot (Nov 29, 2009)

cool, thanks for the tutorial links. Now I've got some ideas for Christmas cards

*fires up the ol photoshop*:twisted:


----------

